# mud runner



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i buy a brand new tape tech mud runner, i fill it up full. and i go to my angle but at 3 quarter the mud dosen't flow i need to twist 10 or 15 time.after is ok for the rest of the tube. i try thiner mud but is not the solution.

manufacture probleme ?
thx


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

killerjune said:


> i buy a brand new tape tech mud runner, i fill it up full. and i go to my angle but at 3 quarter the mud dosen't flow i need to twist 10 or 15 time.after is ok for the rest of the tube. i try thiner mud but is not the solution.
> 
> manufacture probleme ?
> thx


Still sounds like the mud might be too thick. 

Did you lube the U cup on the piston before you started using it?

Also, take the clear tube off, stand it straight up and with both hands pull all the way down on the piston. See if there is any resistance points within the tension range.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

u cup ?


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

killerjune said:


> u cup ?


Rubber part around the piston. If dry, it can bind the mud flow.

I suppose that the gas spring could be defective....I've yet to change out the gas spring in mine and it's 10 yrs old.

I don't believe that it could be the needle rod or plug, as you are getting some flow at the beginning when twisting the control tube.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i take off the clear tube. i compress de piston, i have a litlle ressistance at 3 quarter and i listen the spring compress.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

killerjune said:


> i take off the clear tube. i compress de piston, i have a litlle ressistance at 3 quarter and i listen the spring compress.


There should be a decent amount of resistance throughout the range when pushed down. If not, then I'd say that it's a bad gas spring.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you try filling it just with water 

now try it to see how fast the water shoots out

if it shoots out fast it works just thin out your mud


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I know nothing about this topic...BUT..I do remember the Capt sayin when thinning down your mud for an angle box If you think it's too thin ..thin it down some more..:blink:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

moore said:


> I know nothing about this topic...BUT..I do remember the Capt sayin when thinning down your mud for an angle box If you think it's too thin ..thin it down some more..:blink:


A correctly operating MR >should< be able to push somewhat thicker mud than an angle box. It would seem that there are some inconsistent mud runners getting out. I think Capt had a problem with his?


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

moore said:


> I know nothing about this topic...BUT..I do remember the Capt sayin when thinning down your mud for an angle box If you think it's too thin ..thin it down some more..:blink:


I agree.....I just started using it. When you pump it full...it should squirt out of the angle head not ooze out. Thinner the better. Just watch out for shallow tapes during the sand out.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

How does one run a mud runner. Push it or pull it along the angle.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> I agree.....I just started using it. When you pump it full...it should squirt out of the angle head not ooze out. Thinner the better. Just watch out for shallow tapes during the sand out.


Yes, thinner but not to the point that it blows out faster than your movement. The more you twist, the more the flow. Consistency, flow and movement.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

On my second mudrunner in eight years. First one stuck and didn't flow right. Second one runs great. Had it about six years now bought new. Bought a cp tube a year and a half ago and started running angles w/corner applicator and northstar 3.5 angle head on a stick for small jobs. Liked it so much that I hardly ever use the runner anymore.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> How does one run a mud runner. Push it or pull it along the angle.


I push it over my left shoulder and walk/run backwards. works good for me. I might add I'm a pretty big guy 6'6".


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

mld said:


> On my second mudrunner in eight years. First one stuck and didn't flow right. Second one runs great. Had it about six years now bought new. Bought a cp tube a year and a half ago and started running angles w/corner applicator and northstar 3.5 angle head on a stick for small jobs. Liked it so much that I hardly ever use the runner anymore.


I have one ( Tape-pro ) as well, but haven't really taken the time to get used to it. A big + for me with the MR, is ease on the body. Old injuries, and continuing wear and tear from this trade has/is taking a toll on me. So...I'll take any advantage I can get


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> I have one ( Tape-pro ) as well, but haven't really taken the time to get used to it. A big + for me with the MR, is ease on the body. Old injuries, and continuing wear and tear from this trade has/is taking a toll on me. So...I'll take any advantage I can get


There is s small learning curve with the cp tube, but once you get a system down it is lickety-split. And you would be surprised good your shoulders feel at the end of the day. I ran angles in a good sized house yestrtday- no pain in the wore out shoulders.:thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

mld said:


> There is s small learning curve with the cp tube, but once you get a system down it is lickety-split. And you would be surprised good your shoulders feel at the end of the day. I ran angles in a good sized house yestrtday- no pain in the wore out shoulders.:thumbsup:


So, I had a little time with the Tape Pro tube yesterday on a small addition. I'm a little surprised at the results...it was not bad at all. Not quite the same level that I'm getting with the MR ...but I've been running that for the past decade. 

I find it somewhat awkward with positioning and I'll have to work on the consistency of mud in conjunction with the piston pressure and movement speed....Nothing that can't be overcome.

The 3.5" Northstar locks down too tight on the ball. Not as tight on the MR but It should loosen up with use.

Will it replace the use of my Mud Runner ? Doubtful,...but I can see it serving the intended purpose with equal finish results.


----------

